
Jeremy, I think you'll wan't this job - jermaustin1
https://jeremyaboyd.com/post/jeremy-i-think-you-ll-wan-t-this-job-
======
laveur
This is so relateable. I generally reply to all recruiters from NY/NJ and tell
them I don't ever want to talk to them. I have no desire for hedge fund backed
companies. Another thing that always get me is when so company wants x number
of years experience with y technology, but x is larger than the total time
since technology was available. Worst thing I had a recruiter do to me was
send me an email, and instead of BCCing all the candidates they CC'd them thus
disclosing all of their recruitment efforts. Also they're emails.

